# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Curium

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Curium (academisch centrum kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie)
Endegeesterstraatweg 27
Oegstgeest

Bezoek de website van Curium


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Curium.*

----------


## zwart

ik heb in het verleden te maken gehad met het Curium, maar er ging meteen van de 1e dag al fout en het is zo gebleven, terwijl er nog medewerkers ons hebben geholpen om het goed te krijgen, dit heeft niet tot een goed geheel gekomen. Onze zoon kon ongegien opgenomen worden en alles was al geregeld ook de vakantie en wij wisten nog van niets en dit werd ons verteld waar onze andere zoon bij was (moest toen mee komen) Sinds die tijd is er een kloof gekomen tussen de jongens en nu met de pubertijd is de spanning nog erger geworden. We konden niet meer op hun rekenen omdat we niet eens waren met de opnamen. Ook met de oudste is het niet meer goed gekomen, ons gezin is hierdoor in 2e verdeeld, ook al krijgt de jongste na jaren eindelijk begeleiding en het ligt gelukkig niet aan ons en dit hebben ze ook in me hoofd moeten printen omdat ik me de zelf steeds de schuld gaf over het hele gebeuren.

Groetjes Zwart

----------

